# Siser easy weed not sticking to apron



## nanc512 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have made many aprons over the past years and never had a problem until tonight. I am using Siser Easy Weed and pressing it on an Augusta apron 65/35 polyester/cotton. I have used the same vinyl and pressed it on other brands of aprons, but made with the same material.

I did the pre-press, then pressed for 12 seconds at 302. I did a hot peel and noticed the last letter didn't stick, tried to fix it. Then I tested all of them and they all peeled off easily.

I am wondering if I needed to build up my press a bit because of the outer seams? Anything else I should try? I need to get it done tomorrow, but am too tired to deal with it now. lol

Thanks.

Nan


----------



## designs by amir (Feb 1, 2012)

I would try using Siser Easy Weed Gorrilla version. When you use other brands they have a slicker surface that wont let the Siser Easy Weed adhere too. Also, Go to the website and look around and make sure you are using the correct one. I only use Siser Easy Weed. Their are different kinds for different materials. I think you might have the wrong one.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

if the apron has teflon or a scotchgard that may be the problem.


----------



## nanc512 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have only used the Siser Easy Weed and this is a new roll. I am thinking it could be a teflon or scotchguard issue. I think I need to go back to the other brand of aprons, I have to try and remember where I bought them. This apron feels stiffer, I wish they would put details about the fabric content on the sites.

Thanks.

Nan


----------



## JediFlighta125 (Jan 20, 2012)

nanc512 said:


> I have only used the Siser Easy Weed and this is a new roll. I am thinking it could be a teflon or scotchguard issue. I think I need to go back to the other brand of aprons, I have to try and remember where I bought them. This apron feels stiffer, I wish they would put details about the fabric content on the sites.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Nan


You should be able to apply Siser Easy Weed to a cotton/poly blend without a problem. It sounds like the outer edges of your application area is the problem. I think you were on the right track using a teflon pillow for the seams so you can get an even application. Also, if you think the apron is waterproofed, I use rubbing alcohol (test for color fastness first) in the imprint area to remove it to get optimum adhesion. I hope this helps and good luck!!


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

It appears that there could be a two-fold problem. 

If you are applying a product close to a seem you need to build up the area to get even pressure. If you choose to go over a seem you should increase the pressure slightly. 

I suspect that there may be a coating on the apron since you were able to pull off the rest of the letters. That is of course, we know the temperature was high enough to melt the adhesive. Around 305 degrees Fahrenheit.
You could try spraying TS3 on the area to remove the coating. This chemical is used to dissolve the adhesive on some of our vinyls when a mistake is made. This can be purchased through many screen printing supply distributors. Screen printers use this to remove the plastisol inks from their screens.

Good Luck & Happy Printing!!


----------

